# A Review of PeachDS update



## Mike_77712 (Apr 10, 2016)

So i ordered my SDHC 2016 dual core from peachds. it arrived sooner than i thought. It took 3 days in total. I followed the setup instructions and it's been working flawlessly. DS games on my 3ds in one cart, exactly what i ordered. No complaints so far ;D


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 10, 2016)

Mike_77712 said:


> So i ordered my SDHC 2016 dual core from peachds. it arrived sooner than i thought. It took 3 days in total. I followed the setup instructions and it's been working flawlessly. DS games on my 3ds in one cart, exactly what i ordered. No complaints so far ;D


I thought the site was dead and only has redirects to Ebay?


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (Apr 10, 2016)

i bought the same card you bought, but the sd card reader didnt work :/ everything else was fine


----------



## Mike_77712 (Apr 10, 2016)

wiiu more like pee u said:


> i bought the same card you bought, but the sd card reader didnt work :/ everything else was fine


It doesn't work for me either actually.  I forgot that detail lol. I just used an sd adapter instead


----------

